# hiawatha 707



## jalopyjimmy13 (Jul 8, 2012)

so does anybody know anything about hiawatha 707s 26 in mens bikes my buddy has one we cant find anything on it and has a chance to pick up another complete bike any help guys any
????????????????


----------



## jd56 (Jul 12, 2012)

Got pictures?   pictures tell a lot.
Serial numbers will get us in the right direction as well.


----------

